# Building a gaming rig...in bed



## pfizer (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey guys, need a little help for project of mine that I've had going on in my head for a while now.

I've long been a user of laptops for my work and for gaming -- currently, I live in a tiny apartment and sleep on a couch-bed, making a laptop the ideal thing for me.

Recently though, I've had a job offer that will let me move to a bigger place -- a place that has room for an actual PC rig -- in my bed.

I was thinking of getting a monitor holder, a bed and maybe a PC tower beside.

Something like this:







Girl not included 

Anyone here got any suggestions on how I'd start this project and the cost? I am currently thinking of selling some guitar gear for the sake of this little project of mine...


----------



## Maybrick (Apr 19, 2016)

Building a PC is always down to the budget.

How much money would you be looking to spend at the most and also, is that money for the PC, Monitor, Keyboard and Mouse? Or do you need speakers/headset too?


----------



## pfizer (Apr 19, 2016)

Maybrick said:


> Building a PC is always down to the budget.
> 
> How much money would you be looking to spend at the most and also, is that money for the PC, Monitor, Keyboard and Mouse? Or do you need speakers/headset too?



I'm looking at somewhere from a 2000 to 3000 USD budget, with emphasis on the monitor and the graphics card; I'm looking to get two GTX Titans in SLI or maybe wait for the GTX 1080  Looking for a 22-inch monitor, 4k not necessary (since I can barely tell the difference anyway). I'm looking for something future-proof basically, that can play most games on ultra smoothly.

I've already got a Corsair keyboard and a Razer mouse and headset are on the way, currently planning on using them with my MSI laptop.


----------



## Masoo2 (Apr 19, 2016)

Wait for the 1080 and get two of those, it should be a decent improvement.

For the rest, I'd just go for whatever the current unlocked i7 is, 16-32 gigs of DDR4 at a decent clock speed, and a motherboard from a reputable brand like ASUS.

900-1000 watt PSU, and choose the storage options to fit your liking. Could probably get two really fast SSDS in raid and two 3 TB drives for general storage in that budget.

Watercooling would fit in easily, so stick with something like Corsair.

That covers most of it.


----------



## pfizer (Apr 20, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> Wait for the 1080 and get two of those, it should be a decent improvement.
> 
> For the rest, I'd just go for whatever the current unlocked i7 is, 16-32 gigs of DDR4 at a decent clock speed, and a motherboard from a reputable brand like ASUS.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advise sir. On a side note, would you suggest getting a pre-made tower from Newegg or Xotic PC? I'm not exactly the most tech-savy guy, never built anything in my life actually, but if the cost difference between getting a pre-made PC rig and getting the components is too great, maybe I'll just get help from some of the local PC experts.


----------



## Masoo2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I'd try to build it yourself or see if anyone in your local area could.

There are a ton of videos on YouTube explaining how to build a PC in great detail, and (as long as you use common/good reviewed parts) it shouldn't take much time at all. Three hours max.


----------



## Maybrick (Apr 25, 2016)

In my opinion, the only 'difficult' thing about putting a PC together is just connecting up the Power Supply. Obviously the main power rail to the motherboard is easy but the others are tricky the first time you build a PC but afterwards its so easy especially as everything is clearly labelled now


----------



## pfizer (Apr 26, 2016)

I was actually thinking of getting a Maingear Alpha 34 or alternately, an Origin Omni when they're released; both are all-in-ones but can be upgraded with off-the-shelf parts.

https://smallformfactor.net/news/invasion-of-the-34-aios

Gigabyte and Arcus are also releasing similar AiOs, but I only have experience with Maingear and Origin. The curved screen is a little gimmicky, but it saves on a hell of a lot of space. The only problem is the really tricked out models come with a heavy price tag -- since it's modular though, I'm less worried about future-proofing.


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 26, 2016)

There are beds that you can buy that have a place designed specifically for up to a 42'' T.V. in the foot of the bed, and underneath the bed there is space designed for lots of audio video equipment, the beds are not that expensive, here are examples of what I mean:

Buy Hygena Gemini Double TV Bed Frame - Chocolate at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Bed frames.

Galaxy Faux Leather TV Bed Frame | Bensons for Beds

Leather Beds & Leather Bed Frames |up to 60% OFF RRP| Next Day - Select Day Delivery|


----------

